# smok alien 220w wont turn on after update



## jpkc1027cloudchaser (15/7/17)

so i got on the smok website, performed the update and now my mod wont turn on. try to update again and now its saying "no such usb device." so i dont know what happened. had no problems with it before the update. anybody have any solutions to this problem?


----------

